# Cabinet to Enclosure conversion



## massaman (Sep 27, 2009)

Ok had a old speaker cabinet lying around and decided to try to convert it to a enclosure and was wondering what should I use as the front and here is a picture of it and not the best quality but this gives a idea!







wondering If I should use glass,plexiglass or maybe mesh or something like that


----------



## Rick (Sep 27, 2009)

It is large, which is not a good option for mantids. Also, any moisture will damage the wood. In my opinion I think it is a poor choice to make an enclosure from.


----------



## massaman (Sep 27, 2009)

that is if I do any spraying water and luckily I had never bothered to spray any of my other mantids with water ever and only thing I keep sprayed is the containers I keep ooths in and other then the ooths nothing else!!


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Sep 27, 2009)

massaman said:


> that is if I do any spraying water and luckily I had never bothered to spray any of my other mantids with water ever and only thing I keep sprayed is the containers I keep ooths in and other then the ooths nothing else!!


Poor mantids, you should spray them immediately!


----------



## Opivy (Sep 28, 2009)

do adults need to be sprayed?


----------



## Matticus (Sep 28, 2009)

All mantids need spraying to ensure good humidity in their enclosures.

And massaman, we've all heard you say that you don't spray at least a few times now. It's stupid, yes, but more importantly don't lead newer enthusiasts astray please.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 28, 2009)

Opivy said:


> do adults need to be sprayed?


I spray the enclosures of all of my mantids, both adults and nymphs. It's not the mantids themselves that have to be sprayed or misted, it's the enclosure, though it doesn't do the mantids any harm. Most people put some sort of substrate down, even if it's only a folded paper towel, that will hold the moisture for a few hours. A lot of people, including Rebecca S., like to cause droplets to form on the side of the enclosure that the mantids can drink. Misting will raise the humidity above ambient for a few hours. It will also lower the temperature by a few degrees for a while, as a result of evaporation. It is true, though, that nymphs are in even greater need of misting than adults. Mismolts are a result of an overly dry environment. If you keep your mantids in a net cage, you should probably double the frequency of misting that you use for a pot.


----------



## Katnapper (Sep 28, 2009)

The adults (and nymphs) of some species like to drink. I spray them directly about the head and on their cage directly in front and below them where they can lean down and drink.


----------



## Rick (Sep 28, 2009)

I spray all. I don't always use a substrate with adults though. Unless it is a desert mantis or something it gets some water every other day.


----------



## massaman (Sep 28, 2009)

but also mantids can get water or moisture from what they eat!


----------



## spicey (Sep 28, 2009)

massaman said:


> but also mantids can get water or moisture from what they eat!


It's still a very good idea to give them water aside from the moisture they get from their food. A little misting goes a long way to rearing healthy and happy mantids.


----------



## wero626 (Nov 5, 2009)

Yeah i agree you should always water just like you need it they do to its very important i think to water them i water everyday bc we drink everyday so i spray them with water everyday and really have no deaths at all other then when they die of natural causes but yeah massa man you should defenitly give them water but like you also said they do get there water from insects that they eat but they defenitly can get dehigrated and die of thirst....And as for the enclosure it looks great water hasnt done anything to my bro's wooden fixture he made for the mantids so i think it will be fine also trees are wood so dont think the water affect tree's that much good luck with the great enclosure like the glass...


----------

